# If you don't like costly watches don't read!



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I've had a long running and consumming urge, to own one of what I consider to be IWC's best engineered and beautiful looking watches(still a few others in my firing line too!)

A hard to find rhodium faced model. When they do appear, I've baulked at the cost. 
A few used models appear for sale but I've doubted their authenticity - sellers reluctant to speak on phone, won't offer a viewing or don't want to reveal the watches serial No. 
A few new one's kicking around in US, but I couldn't do it - too may chances of losing an expensive chunk of metal

So, with a little hunting, Mrs Jac-in-a-Box went shopping and bought me this...IWC Rattrapante GST Chrono'
































































I'm a lucky bu**er I reckon 

Dave

Edited for cr*p grammar (and it's still cr*p :wink: )


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Stunning 8)

James


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Cool watch. Subtle and understated style.

I like the fact if you have it too tight it will leave the inprint of the watch on your wrist :lol:

Used to do something similar when you get your hand stamped to gain entry to somewhere!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very very very nice


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

VERY nice [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

very nice one of my favorite brands i still want a BP.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Yes you are a lucky b$%^er aren't you Dave 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Very nice 8) .

I guess now's a good time to negotiate a rate cut for detailing next year Dave, as you possibly now have TOO much money :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Yes you are a lucky b$%^er aren't you Dave 8)


Yep!

I'm just worried about this "quid-pro-quo" business, I feel a wallet robbing is around the corner 

And thanks to all for the appreciative comments :wink:

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Very nice 8) .
> 
> I guess now's a good time to negotiate a rate cut for detailing next year Dave, as you possibly now have TOO much money :wink:


Not my money Paul!

And my detailing is always cheap - though prices may have to rise dependant on the "payback" required (see above post  )

Dave


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooo Dave. That is v. nice.

When I collected my Seadweller at Mappin and Webb in St Helier a couple of weeks back, may mate came in with me and saw and then impulse bought an IWC Portugese (?) which was also stunning. He then cancelled his Panerai order. Wise decision imho.

The IWC is one lovely timepiece.

For them that "Don't get it", don't. That will really suit those that do 'Get it.' :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

garyc said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooo Dave. That is v. nice.
> 
> For them that "Don't get it", don't. That will really suit those that do 'Get it.' :wink:


Thanks Gary 

The "don't get it..." perfect summation :wink:

A Portugueser could well be on Santa's wish list for next year - IWC really do make some lovely and what I'd call "tactile" watches....just feel so right.

Liking the Seaweller? 
Looked long and hard at Rolex earlier this year. SD's, Yatchtmasters and Daytonas - even got offered some attractive deals from my local AD (should do I've spent enough there!) but just wasn't sure.

The Daytona might have clinched the deal (and I could've beat the waiting list and got one in a couple of months) until this came along, the IWC blows it into the dust. 
Just my opinion of course :wink:

Dave


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Although I'm not into watches, I "Do get it" Dave. That is a stunning looking watch and something I would be extremely proud to own. Well done mate, you deserve it after all the hard work you put in.

Remember though, you're not allowed to wear it until Christmas Day :wink:

Graham


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

No date on the Daytona Dave, a pain in the backside when you are used to having one... glad someone got me a virtually real one first, as a 'try b4 you buy' :wink:

Lovely bit of kit, I still like mine :wink:

Jason


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice 8) .
> ...


I know exactly what you mean :lol:

Don't forget that my current steed will be needing some TLC as early in the New Year as you can manage.

Obviously you can bring the watch, but don't wear it while detailing as you'll scratch her bodywork :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just seen how much they are  :wink: Jackie wants that R8 :lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Dave,

Don't tell me you've been taking advice from my gaffa. I know he has no taste in cars but he also likes IWC.

Congrats on the purchase...think I need a new one now. All this watch talk is worrying the wallet...and the wife.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Graham - good man :wink: 
Have to point out, it was Jackie who bought it - I remain in perpetual poverty 

Jason - remember the Daytona well, a remarkable "hommage" :wink:

Paul - it's not a "travelling" watch!

Andy - save more Tesco coupons...you did well with your recent catch too; congrats, you're on the slippery slope now 

Rich - I actually admire your bosses choice of cars. AM and Fezza would suit me down to the ground. He can keep the RRSport and Bentley Conti...too big to polish :wink: 
Does have a perfect taste in wrist pieces though!

Dave


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Very nice mate, if you are going to spend a chunk of cash on a watch. A beutiful one like that is the way to go. Very impressed.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

congrats on the new ticker!

some of us definitely "get it"


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > OOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooo Dave. That is v. nice.
> ...


Seadweller is just fine. A classic and reasonably understated. Yachtmaster OK but not same limited supply as Submariners, Seadwellers and SS Daytonas - hence values do drop. I can enjoy the Rolex for few years, then get my money back...or just keep it forever.

IWC don't hold value quite as well, but if it is for keeps, who cares?

IWC or Rolex? Hmmmmmm. A Porche or a Ferrari? Well both actually. :wink:

I trust you won't be wearing it at work. :wink:

Enjoy. See who notices it, something less obvious in this world of overt bling and labels, it says a lot about the individual who 'gets it'. :wink:

Enjoy.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

garyc said:


> Seadweller is just fine. A classic and reasonably understated. Yachtmaster OK but not same limited supply as Submariners, Seadwellers and SS Daytonas - hence values do drop. I can enjoy the Rolex for few years, then get my money back...or just keep it forever.
> 
> Enjoy. See who notices it, something less obvious in this world of overt bling and labels, it says a lot about the individual who 'gets it'. :wink:


Good to hear you're enjoying the SD Gary - if it had been just a little larger in diameter I might well be wearing one. From my POV it just seemed a little insubstantial. Lovely clean and classic design though! 
It was only J complaining that every one of my watches seems to be the same (all black faced) that I looked at something different; seems to have worked out well 

Not sure that I agree on the Yachtmaster losing so much of their value? YM's seemed to have gained quite a following in the last few years and good prices can be achieved for them in the s/h market. 
I suspect that has much do with a swing in taste away from the black dialed watches to the Silver and Whites...and The YM's "Rollesium" dial is very attractive. 
Silver is the new black? 

Anyway who cares? They're bought as one of lifes _small indulgences_ As long they put smile on your face, that's all that matters. If someone in the know "gets it" well, that's good too :wink:

Dave


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


>


That is a lovely looking watch Dave, never heard of them before but I like


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

jbell said:


> That is a lovely looking watch Dave, never heard of them before but I like


Ta 

Another attraction perhaps...a sort of "stealth brand" :wink:

Dave


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

Very nice Dave 8) :!:

And Definitely a stealth brand :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I love that Dave. If only I had the cash.

Or a rich missus who'd treat me.

You do realise that I now have visions of you dressed up in a gimp suit to pay Jackie back.

:twisted:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Kell said:


> You do realise that I now have visions of you dressed up in a gimp suit to pay Jackie back.
> 
> :twisted:


Gimp suit? <Shudder> 

Dave


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Awesome watch mate - enjoy - very understated and ultra cool. What size is the casing?

I haven't ever really looked into IWC but might consider for my next purchase (after the Daytona arrives)

Still on topic - but probably not worth starting another thread for - just got myself one of these the other day sent from the states as an early Christmas pressie to myself

Very hard to get hold of but I managed it after much searching 

Panerai PAM 210 Radiomir Base

My name is James and I'm an addict......










EDIT: Jae - can we have a watch room on the forum? Pretty please?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > That is a lovely looking watch Dave, never heard of them before but I like
> ...


The "Stealth Brand" is a big plus for me, not a big fan of the usuall in your face Rolex etc.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

jam said:


> Awesome watch mate - enjoy - very understated and ultra cool. What size is the casing?


43mm without the winder - appears much larger due to the face being all glass.

A "quickand dirty" comparison with my Omega PO which is 44.5mm










Enjoy your Panny - I tried and couldn't get on with them. A little too "shouty" for me 

Radiomir Black Seal...bought cheap and sold high. That's the fun of the addiction :wink:










Dave


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome watch mate - enjoy - very understated and ultra cool. What size is the casing?
> ...


Looks great that IWC - a very good choice Dave!

Wish I'd have known you were offloading the Black Seal mate - I'd have had that off you!  Hey ho - probably for the best. My g/f would have beaten me!! :twisted:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Some nice hi res phots of various quality timepieces here:

http://www.minutemachines.com/


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Good find Gary 8)

Liking this one: http://www.minutemachines.com/watches/IWC/IWC_3712.html


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> Good find Gary 8)
> 
> Liking this one: http://www.minutemachines.com/watches/IWC/IWC_3712.html


Portugese. My mate bought same watch with black face in Jersey couple of weeks back. Â£3900. It's a really nice watch - he cancelled his Panieri for this.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Good find Gary 8)
> ...


I can see why - it's just made it onto "the list" 8)


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Very nice choice! Great time piece!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I really like that Dave. This watch bug can get quite addictive


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Love it Dave 

Have been offered a ceramic Ingenieur for March but have declined it so if anyones interested ill pass on the details - limited run and then that will be it.
Not made anymore, but my personal favourite IWC (besides my own  )


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

jam said:


> Good find Gary 8)
> 
> Liking this one: http://www.minutemachines.com/watches/IWC/IWC_3712.html


Nearly bought the same watch last Saturday at Mappin and Webb, Terminal 4 Heathrow

If anyone's interested they've got it at Â£3200ish (about Â£800 less than MRP the salesman told me)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

TTurbo said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Good find Gary 8)
> ...


3712 last listed price in 2004 was Â£5,700 - no longer made. That model is a "Rattrapante" with a much more complex movement...note two second hands :wink:

I suspect the one you saw in Heathrow D/F was a 3714.
In SS its rrp is Â£3,750 - so a decent price @ Â£3,200.

Oh, the joys of being idle 

Dave


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> TTurbo said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


Geek :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I suspect the one you saw in Heathrow D/F was a 3714.
> In SS its rrp is Â£3,750 - so a decent price @ Â£3,200.
> 
> Oh, the joys of being idle
> ...


Do you not have a Christmas tree to put up and decorate , a turkey to stuff , mince pies to bake, twinkly lights outside ,,, go and enjoy the festive season only 24 days to go :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

davidg said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect the one you saw in Heathrow D/F was a 3714.
> ...


I'm perfectly happy without all that crap to sort out - Boxing Day will do just fine :wink: 

Dave


----------

